# 500 sportsman wont shift



## mudthug

so my buddy bought a 2000 polaris 500 sportsman he lives right up the street from the fella he bought it from so he decided to drive it home ten minutes away in the process it over heated and shut off well it cooled down and put new coolant in bike but now the bike wont shift it is a automatic everything works runs great just wont shift anysuggestions would be great


----------



## Polaris425

You mean it won't go into gear.... Is it stuck in Neutral? The shifter linkage could be lose or binding.


----------



## mudthug

no it shifts and moves just wont shift through the gears like it is supposed too


----------



## Polaris425

It's an automatic... it doesnt have gears to shift through so........................


Im guessing, it's a bad belt, probably burnt or broke. Pull the CVT housing off and inspect the belt. Could just be really loose.


----------



## mudthug

thanks


----------

